# Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread!*

Let's try this out. 
Here are the rules:
1) Nothing that violates the user agreement you agreed to as a member--profanity, sexually explicit or suggestive material, etc.
2) Anything Dasher or Quantum. Audi Fox can be included as well. 4K? Eh, OK, but only if it's truly worthy. 4K has its own active forum on the Vortex as well as several others. This is the dope shizz you might not find elsewhere. 
3) Non-B1 or B2 models excluded! This is for the D-Q crowd only. 
Post on! Compile! Motivate! Build!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

#7








Daily #1








Cuz








Cold








er








early








Pikes








Peak








#6








#5-2








!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=zWNj6wmSgTA


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (eurowner)*

Wow, sad end!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (moonstation 2000)*

Maybe I wasn't clear enough about what "dope shizz is." Pics of smashed Quanta and basically stock Quanta with snow on them doesn't quite qualify.
Dopeness, for example:










_Modified by Longitudinal at 7:58 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*

I've got nothin.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (eurowner)*

That is really too bad about your bro's quantum. It looks like he was really lucky that it wasn't worse for him. 
Is that a Wolfsburg Edition Quantum? I didn't even know they had those!?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (VW Nevada)*

Less chatter, more dope shizz.


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*











































_Modified by rodrigoromao at 9:33 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (VW Fox)*

I think we've got the idea now...pretty sweet rides.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (VW Fox)*

My ex...


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (MF)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Sven7)*


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Bringing sexy back 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah that grille's gonna be real straight in 3 years


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*my rides*

Well..............i think my wagon is pretty dope. (dons flame suit)


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: my rides (the-vwjedi)*

^ I like the matching paint jobs.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: my rides (the-vwjedi)*

Avaitor grey?


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

very clean, but needs a 2" drop


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

and whats with the "4WD" decal on the side


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Good eye,it is Aviator Grey, Audi TT colour, def. needs a 2" drop, I've got rear springs if anyone has some fronts?








The sticker is a stock Vanagon Syncro vinyl because, well...... it is 4WD.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_Good eye,it is Aviator Grey, 

Thanks...it is however one of my favorite colors.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
The sticker is a stock Vanagon Syncro vinyl because, well...... it is 4WD.










I thought the correct terminology is "All Wheel Drive"


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_










hmmm a RHD Dasher/Passat... I'd LOVE to see a better/close-up of that valve cover


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*




_Modified by thedubwhisperer at 12:51 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Luo5NAiSc


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Row1Rich)*

Looks like you should make some diamond steel plate covers for that guard underneath....I can see a big stick getting poked into something important.


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (thedubwhisperer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_

_Modified by thedubwhisperer at 12:51 PM 8-10-2009_

MORE PICS OF ROOF RACK !?!?!?!??????? TSW ftw btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Looks like you should make some diamond steel plate covers for that guard underneath....I can see a big stick getting poked into something important.

That's the plan, I wanted to test it out first to make sure nothing on the motor hit it when I hit something hard. Mission accomplished!







My only concern is the lower rad hose, not sure what to do about that yet.


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

I spied your Q Dubwhisperer.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (LynchedGTI)*


----------



## 2trips (Sep 23, 2009)

*Just a couple of syncros hanging out, nothing to see here*

I saw a syncro van and had to get some pix:








I love the rear bumper, and the spare tire tied to the roof.
















If this is your van, then hello! I live close to you or something. Let's be founding members of the Syncro Club of Orinda.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Dasher and Quantum Dope Shizz thread! (Longitudinal)*

Aaahhh! At last I was able to get it out into the snow, my first time driving in the white stuff.
My 10 y/o son and I took a 500 mile round trip up into the Sierras new years eve eve to play in the snow, got waived through the chain controls on I80 with regular tires







Left home in Alameda CA at 6:30 am on Weds and was back home 5:30 pm Thursday. Took a lot of back roads once we were in the Tahoe National forest, did a lot of 4 wheel slides round corners etc. My son had a big grin on his face most of the time, had some cool moments and some scary OH $h!t ones too.
The car was great other than having NO power at 6500 feet, and blowing a hole in the exhaust. Looking forward to another trip sometime soon, with more power though


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

A turbo swap would take care of that "no power above 6500'" issue.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_A turbo swap would take care of that "no power above 6500'" issue.


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

This thing really needs to be lower and stiffer.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (Three Wood)*


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

^
Did i confuse anybody?








Its a fox with Dasher Teeth!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Ummm, syncro in the Quantum Is first generation quattro......

Not to threadjack (so this is all I will say here)... it's just a name, that name depends on what make it is.
Saying "it is a quattro" is like saying that a Firebird is a Camaro. Well, it's the same, sort-of, but call somebody's car a Pontiac Camaro and you'll get decked.
Actually, that's not entirely fair, since the small-chassis quattros had a much less nice rear suspension than the QSW, totally different design, so the difference is even larger than just having a nicer interior and different suspension settings.
- Pete (walk up to a ***** and ask about his Acura Civic...)




_Modified by Three Wood at 10:01 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Three Wood)*

My old 1.8cis 5speed bucket in all it's chop spring'd glory...
click for high res:





_Modified by rcr_x at 7:54 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Too much "blah, blah" not enough "Dope shizz".


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

Im sad I aint got no pics to show. I like looking at yours though,,


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Rcr x, that is AMAZING!
So nice.
Thats the look im planning on gettin with my fox
edit: Found this! WIsh it was mine!


































_Modified by ianwilson at 5:16 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (zollie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zollie* »_

















Heaven!!!


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_Too much "blah, blah" not enough "Dope shizz".


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (ianwilson)*


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

OK, now that's just plain not fair.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

At least the thread is back on track...some people just don't understand the idea of dope shizz


----------



## acvr6gti (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

what bumper is that????


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (acvr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acvr6gti* »_what bumper is that????

The white one? Stock Passat bumpers.


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thedubwhisperer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_



QSW? If it is, how did you lower it? Custom fab or is there something compatible for it. I have an 1987 syncro and i can't find anything to get it lower (i know i will catch some @$it for wanting to lower a syncro from the purist







) Awsome picture btw.


----------



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

im in the same boat wantin to know how to lower.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (corwine123)*

http://jalopnik.com/5519820/mi...emons








My old rear hatch:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

here is a few pics I took from H20i/07


----------



## brunoc (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

hope you got your dipers on 
An Norwegian passat 32b 5cyl fwd 

it started like this


























































































pure porn


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

vwjoem said:


> here is a few pics I took from H20i/07


That thing is sick!!!! I should have gotten a Dasher wagon instead of a Quantum! -Jacob-


----------



## ClassiQ_83 (May 13, 2010)

*4X100 thread:*









2010! RML 15x8 Snowflakes are now just $199.52/wheel.


----------



## Peter Jones (May 17, 2008)

I'll play. Don't frequent these parts much but I'm pretty happy with the way this turned out so I thought I'd share.

It's a work in progress and that's Australian scenery in the background.


----------



## brunoc (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Peter Jones said:


> It's a work in progress and that's Australian scenery in the background.


 That's cool! Did you get them as the Dasher too? With the USa style fornt end? or are those imported parts/whole car? 

My Dope shiz.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Holy body kit, Batman! I want it!!!!!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

I know us Fox guys have our own forum, but we're pretty much the same family of VWs, so here are a few of mine! plus I LOVELOVELOVE Dashers so I lurk this forum a lot haha.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Can anyone repost the dead pics in this thread ??


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

zollie said:


>


That car is seriously so sick. Anymore pics?


----------



## VroetershW (Oct 10, 2009)

I scored a Quantum a month ago. Not too dope yet, but it's clean and I haz plans for it


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

maderabmx said:


> I know us Fox guys have our own forum, but we're pretty much the same family of VWs, so here are a few of mine! plus I LOVELOVELOVE Dashers so I lurk this forum a lot haha.


 
those are chevy monza wheels arent they, 4x99, drilled out to fit?


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Thats my roomate and they are chevy vega wheels. They're 4"x4" and he just straight sent it haha.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

haha yea they're off a 73 Vega, they're 4x4" & i run straight bolts, just torque them down by hand. daily driven with no issues! haha


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

thinking about picking up a Quantum wagon. How hard is it to lower these cars? i know some custom fab will have to be done


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Vdub407 said:


> How hard is it to lower these cars? i know some custom fab will have to be done


 Quite. You bet.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

eurowner said:


> Quite. You bet.


:thumbup:


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Mars red, the best colour on a VW


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

zollie said:


> Mars red, the best colour on a VW


Most are Mars Pink at this point. :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

GRIMwagon said:


> Most are Mars Pink at this point. :laugh:


Mars Red? Nah... they're orange. Tornado red is pink


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> Mars Red? Nah... they're orange. Tornado red is pink


Touche sir.


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have never paid any attention to what a Dasher was or really what a Quantum was,we must not have had very many in town I guess,but after checking out the pics on here and seeing how gorgeous these cars are I want one,I do love my Fox Wagen but a syncro version........WOW !!


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

This thread disappoints. The mk1 dope shizz thread should be required reading before posting any pics here. 

That's all I have to contribute. I love my Dasher, but it's not dope.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

A herd of B1's in Australia (a very rare thing!)


----------

